# Sticking it to the Hells Angels



## zipperhead_cop (4 Apr 2007)

Score another one for the good guys!  

Hells Angels 'reeling' after cross-country raids, but war not over: expert 

http://ca.news.yahoo.com/s/capress/070404/national/crime_biker_raids_2
Wed Apr 4, 5:53 PM
By Geoff Nixon

TORONTO (CP) - The ongoing battle between the law and outlaw motorcycle clubs erupted once again Wednesday with a series of cross-country raids against the Hells Angels and affiliate gangs that netted 30 suspects in Ontario alone. 

The dramatic pre-dawn operation that targeted clubhouses in Ontario, New Brunswick and British Columbia has left the biker organization "reeling," said one expert, but he also cautioned that the war isn't over. 

"They are not down, they are not laying flat on the mat, they haven't thrown in the gauntlet, but they are angry and, I dare say, a bit worried," said Julian Sher, co-author of "Angels of Death." 

"For the first time in the last couple of years, the Hells Angels have been reeling." 

While police were tight-lipped about the nature of the charges or the identities of the suspects, saying more information would be made public Thursday, officials were willingly to confirm some details. 

In Ontario, a co-ordinated effort saw some 32 raids carried out - at least a dozen in Toronto alone. Clubhouses in Niagara Falls, Waterloo, Barrie, London, Hamilton, as well as Durham, Peel and York regions were also raided, police said. 

Toronto police said 30 arrests were made in the province, and Ontario Provincial Police Sgt. Bob Paterson said he expected police to continue laying charges through Wednesday night. 

In British Columbia and New Brunswick, RCMP spokesmen confirmed that outlaw motorcycle organizations, including the Hells Angels and the Bacchus Motorcycle Club, had been targeted as part of an ongoing investigation, but deferred questions until Thursday's scheduled news conference. 

The arrests follow a number of significant moves against biker clubs by authorities in Ontario over the past year. 

A series of simultaneous raids launched by provincial police in September 2006 saw 500 officers involved in arresting 15 members of the Hells Angels. 

In January 2006, police made a series of arrests focused in Thunder Bay, Ont., in which a total of 27 Hell Angels and hangers-on were charged. 

One of the most significant impacts of Wednesday's police efforts would be the damage done to the image of the Hells Angels, Sher said. 

"These kinds of raids do tremendous damage to the Hells Angels' PR campaign to try to present themselves as just good old boys on bikes," Sher said. 

The seizure of a Toronto Hells Angels clubhouse, just outside the downtown core, represented a substantial blow, he noted. 

"That was the showcase clubhouse in the province. It's the most flashy. ... In many ways it's the nerve centre of the Hells Angels in the province." 

Staff Insp. Joe Tomei of Toronto police said the seizure of that clubhouse "should send a very clear message to those who choose criminal lifestyles, as well as bring relief to the (surrounding) community." 

It was "the largest clubhouse for the Hells Angels anywhere in Canada," Tomei added. 

According to the Ontario branch of the Criminal Intelligence Service Canada, of the estimated 460 full-patch Hells Angels members nationwide, about 175 - more than one-third - operate in Ontario. 

"You've got 34 chapters in Canada and 16 of them in Ontario," said Eric Dupree, a national intelligence officer with the service and resident expert in Canadian outlaw motorcycle gangs. 

"You do the math. ... Proportionately, Ontario ... is a big player." 

There are seven chapters in British Columbia, three in Alberta, two in Saskatchewan, one in Manitoba and five in Quebec, Dupree added. 

The cross-Canada arrests Wednesday came nearly one year to the day that police found eight bodies of rival Bandidos gang members in a farmer's field in Shedden, Ont., just south of London, Ont. 

Eight people, including a former police officer from Winnipeg, were later charged in relation to the Shedden deaths.  

Nice to see the Canadian Cowboys are not letting up on these clowns.  A few more good hits like this, and they will have some real problems getting things done.  Then we can start to concentrate on Asian, Russian, South American, Albanian, traditional European, Japanese, Arab, Islamic and American Street Gang organized crime.


----------



## 3rd Herd (5 Apr 2007)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> Nice to see the Canadian Cowboys are not letting up on these clowns.  A few more good hits like this, and they will have some real problems getting things done.  Then we can start to concentrate on Asian, Russian, South American, Albanian, traditional European, Japanese, Arab, Islamic and American Street Gang organized crime.



Police say gang strategy is working
calgary.ctv.ca cba

POSTED AT 12:09 PM Monday, April 2


Police say replica handguns are a growing problem in Calgary. 

They say an increasing number of gang members are carrying the fake weapons, putting themselves and others at risk. 

In the first three months of 2007, close to 150 charges have been laid against local gang members.  

More than fifty of the charges are weapons-related and police have also seized drugs and cash. ;D


----------



## zipperhead_cop (8 Apr 2007)

3rd Herd said:
			
		

> They say an increasing number of gang members are carrying the fake weapons, putting themselves and others at risk.



If some gangsta-wanna be chooses to carry some lame Airsoft pistol to be a bad ass, it wouldn't cause me one heart beats pause of remorse if I had to plug one.  
However, the HA typically have access to all real weapons.


----------



## Chimo (8 Apr 2007)

Lawyer shocked by possible biker raid leak
08/04/2007 8:27:20 AM  

At least one legal expert is shocked that Hells Angels motorcycle club members may have had as much as 11 days notice about police raids on their clubhouse and homes.

An Internet weblog revealed the confidential court documents that gave authorities the power to seize the Hells Angels clubhouse on Eastern Avenue, the Toronto Star reported.

http://news.sympatico.msn.ctv.ca/TopStories/ContentPosting.aspx?newsitemid=CTVNews%2f20070407%2fblog_biker_raids_070407&feedname=CTV-TOPSTORIES_V2&showbyline=True

If this is true, it would appear that the OPP have an issue with OPSEC. This has serious ramifications, for example, has the OPP int been breached by criminals? I am sure we will hear more of this in the near future. In the mean time, all OPP give them hell.


----------



## GAP (8 Apr 2007)

Even with the leak, it obviously didn't get out to all of the HA members....I do believe there was a fair amount of drugs and contraband seized.


----------



## geo (8 Apr 2007)

The only problem I see with this is that....
The departure of the Hells Angels & other biker gangs will create a void.... and nature does not like voids... so expect something else to move in and fill the void left by the Angels and their ilk.

Chinese Mafia
Russian Mafia
American street gangs.......
The list is long - Is law enforcement ready for it?


----------



## Journeyman (8 Apr 2007)

Chimo said:
			
		

> *it would appear that the OPP have an issue with OPSEC. This has serious ramifications, for example, has the OPP int been breached by criminals? *



Not necessarily. The leak could have come from anywhere between the Supreme Court bench issuing the decree, the court clerk staff, 'administrator Bloggins' within several organizations in the chain whose load-station is to photocopy documents......or somewhere within the OPP. Bureaucracies have long tails. 

I'm content to let the investigation play out before I point fingers at OPP Int.


----------



## 3rd Herd (8 Apr 2007)

Chimo said:
			
		

> Lawyer shocked by possible biker raid leak
> 08/04/2007 8:27:20 AM
> 
> 
> If this is true, it would appear that the OPP have an issue with OPSEC. This has serious ramifications, for example, has the OPP int been breached by criminals? I am sure we will hear more of this in the near future. In the mean time, all OPP give them hell.




Chimo,
not too long ago there was one police officer in the London area nailled for just this exact matter. Quoting, Zipperhead "the HA typically have access to all real weapons" and real time int. Wether they choose to use it, believe it, or get it in time to use it is another ball game. Just look how long they have been successful in BC avoiding prosecution. As for here in Cowtown the local boys in blue have added another 50 charges and arrests in the local cop verses gang conflict.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (10 Apr 2007)

Yeah, who knows.  Are there leaks?  Very possible.  But also consider:
1.  Was the info given to a specific person just to find out/confirm if that person is compromised?
2.  Was the info deliberately leaked so that people under observation would then rabbit for their secondary safe locations?  
There is no limit to counter intelligence and the games that can be played.  Leaked warrants are extremely rare, though.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (23 Apr 2007)

Police organization have long been worried about the HA’s intelligence gathering activities. The HA has been known to attempt to have people connected with them work in sensitive clerical positions, plus have the capacity to use Blackmail, drugs and sex to extract information of interest to them. I wouldn’t be surprised that the senior leadership used the time to cover their tracks and allow some small fish to fry, likely unpatched associates. Laying charges is a lot easier than making them stick.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (24 Apr 2007)

http://www.edmontonsun.com/News/Canada/2007/04/24/4125020-sun.html

Hells Angel gets 30 days in jail
By CP

_KAMLOOPS, B.C. -- A Hells Angel convicted of assault has been given 30 days in jail. 

Lawrence Bergstrom, 34, was charged with assaulting a police officer and causing bodily harm after a scuffle with Mounties outside a Kamloops motel in 2005. 
Police were responding to a rowdy crowd of drinkers, many of whom were wearing Hells Angels colours, when Bergstrom punched one officer, leaving him with a split lip. 

The Crown prosector wanted a four-month sentence, but Justice Janet Sinclair-Prowse ruled that Bergstrom has been a contributing member of society for a decade  :and the offence appeared to be spontaneous and out of character. _ 

This should probably go in the 'Judge' thread but.......


----------



## Cdn Blackshirt (24 Apr 2007)

He punched a cop, and gets one month?

Frankly, I think we need fewer lawyers and more policemen on the bench.  This is just friggin' ridiculous!


Matthew.


----------



## Mike Baker (24 Apr 2007)

Cdn Blackshirt said:
			
		

> He punched a cop, and gets one month?
> 
> Frankly, I think we need fewer lawyers and more policemen on the bench.  This is just friggin' ridiculous!
> 
> ...


I couldn't agree more.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (24 Apr 2007)

anything they can do to hurt these guys works for me.


----------

